# Furnishing house



## samjcoll (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone. My husband has a job offer in KL and we are planning to relocate from the UK in May. We are looking into international shipping and the costs of shipping furniture from a 3 bed house here seems to be in the region of £4000. I am trying to work out whether it would be cheaper just to buy furniture when we get to Malaysia rather than shipping our old stuff. I know it depends on our tastes, how expensive we choose to go etc but would really appreciate it if anyone has any similar experience or thoughts on the costs of furnishing a 4 bed house in KL. Thank you!


----------

